# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  What blood work for Fatigue?

## austinite

What a nighthmare. Every panel and nothing.

edit.

----------


## dooie

Why not get some vitamin b12 shots!! 
Or eat more carbs man, your body is going into hibernation because your not getting enough energy from your food sources, you won't get fat adding 200g of carbs to your diet, and if you don't sleep while eating more carbs, u will burn them off anyway!
GL

----------


## ironbeck

Have you checked for diabetes? Same thing happened to a family member and .....bam they were diabetic. Definitely try some more carbs, especially at lunch.

----------


## austinite

I have checked for diabetes. Not diabetic. Maybe I can add some more carbs. Went into ketosis a few weeks ago and now Im just trying to maintain. 

I am getting blood work done tomorrow again. Checking B12, Anemia, Potassium, Thyroid, Cholesterol, Dehydration, Caffeine and getting a food allergy test done. I hope something shows up that might indicate where I'm lacking.

Thanks for the input.

----------


## Brohim

*For fatigue check your Thyroid*. TSH, free t3, RT3, and free T4. You have any of those number's?

----------


## austinite

I dont yet, probably will be a week before I get them. I will post results when I do. 

All I have is Test, Test Free and Estradiol...

TESTOSTERONE , TOTAL lc/ms/ms: 384 (normal range= 250-1100)
TESTOSTERONE, FREE: 184.2 (normal range= 35-155)
ESTRADIOL: < 15 (too low to count)

----------


## numero_uno

You mentioned d3 but you didn't ever mention whether you had your d3 level tested. While not as likely for someone who lives in a warm climate, low d is certainly a possibility. Also, if your d level is low and your calcium level is high, then you should get your parathyroid checked out.

Have you also considered whether it could be overtraining? Maybe you just need a week off. Just a thought.

----------


## numero_uno

Btw, my fatigue is usually caused by never knowing when to pull the plug and go to bed... speaking of which...

----------


## AD

> I dont yet, probably will be a week before I get them. I will post results when I do.
> 
> All I have is Test, Test Free and Estradiol...
> 
> TESTOSTERONE , TOTAL lc/ms/ms: 384 (normal range= 250-1100)
> TESTOSTERONE, FREE: 184.2 (normal range= 35-155)
> ESTRADIOL: < 15 (too low to count)


I hope those are not on-cycle readings.

----------


## austinite

> Btw, my fatigue is usually caused by never knowing when to pull the plug and go to bed... speaking of which...


Yes. Prior. Been on it for years now.

----------


## jwh7699

If all your Hormone levels come back normal. You may want to be checked for sleep apnea.

----------


## dren

Your adrenal glands are shot, a detox and ginsing does the trick, but detox and being on sauce don't go hand in hand so I would wait till you get off 

Detox being an atcuall herbal cleanse, 7-13 day heavy cleanse PM me if you want some product info and how to go about it, I hate preaching herbal on a synthetic forum, people usually laugh

----------


## Gambolputty

D3 test would be worth the money. Surprising how many people are Vit D deficient. Even folks living in warm climates.

----------


## Maverick858

Let me know how this works out for you. I've been battling the same issue for years. I've undergone a battery of tests, but have not located the issue. Even on test I experience constant fatigue.

----------


## ozzie43

I to battle with this same thing. Living in Colorado and framing houses for over twenty years, I get more than my fair share of sun every day. Location and sun exposure obviously doesn't mean much. My BW showed extremely low levels of Vitamin D. Doc instructed me to take 10k iu's of D3 daily. Been doing this for 4 months now and don't see much improvement. But also know some that take 40k iu's daily. 

Your E2 is very low and which should be addressed. That alone could be your issue. I'd also recommend getting a thyroid panel done as well. The LEF website has a great comprehensive blood panel for men. Last I looked it was around $200.00 for members. 

Just my .02 cents and good luck!

----------


## DrA4

You indicate tiredness in the afternoon, is that it or is there more to it, are you OK for the rest of the day or is this something that is always there and gets worse in the afternoon. Any other associated symptoms. Fatigue is a very vague complaint and be caused by many things ,some basic lab work should be checked to rule some easily identified causes. Since you have been to a doctor a few times, you have already probably had a CBC with diff and comprehensive metabolic panel checked, you probably don't need a full thyroid panel to start an could check TSH and free T4, if not checked already. Also Erythrocyte Sedimentation Rate (ESR) +/- CPk if any muscle soreness is present would be reasonable with any abnormal labs further investigated. 

Lab work is useful, but just randomly ordering labs can be a shot in the dark unless an adequate history is obtained (and medications reviewed) to help guide workup , +/- a physical exam though that is usually very low yield. 

About two thirds of patients with complaints of fatigue have a medical or psychiatric cause (major depression, panic disorder somatization disorder) unfortunately the remaining third do not have a readily identified cause. your low E2 should probably be corrected and go from there

----------

